# How do I change my avatar ??? My little T-shirt



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I would like to change my avatar but I don't know how..... I dont see the options...... help please 
*


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Michael,

See my pic I added.

Hit usercp then edit avatar.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

tiger24 said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> See my pic I added.
> 
> Hit usercp then edit avatar.


*Duh...... thank you so much.... I feel really stupid now *


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't. Watch how many more people will now change their avatars from the default.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

micleross said:


> *Duh...... thank you so much.... I feel really stupid now *



nice avatar michael! ;-)


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

tiger24 said:


> nice avatar michael! ;-)


*Thanks...... **blush***


----------



## Swamibob (Apr 21, 2015)

That option is not in my usercp. Is it because I just signed up today? Some minimum amount of posts to change the avatar?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Swamibob said:


> That option is not in my usercp. Is it because I just signed up today? Some minimum amount of posts to change the avatar?


Yes, you have to have at least one post before the option shows up. 

After the first post, it takes about an hour for the forum software to automatically add the permissions for you.

You should be able to add your avatar now


----------



## Swamibob (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Rodney, mebeer.jpg is now working


----------



## Stanakanats (Aug 5, 2014)

How do we change the color of the shirt like you have done with grey?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Stanakanats said:


> How do we change the color of the shirt like you have done with grey?


Once he hit 25000 posts )

just kidding, good question though.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Rodney is the one who started it all.


----------



## Stanakanats (Aug 5, 2014)

Leg cramps said:


> Rodney is the one who started it all.


So whats the secret?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty sure you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color? Can't find it at the moment but I remember seeing that somewhere.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

tfalk said:


> Pretty sure you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color? Can't find it at the moment but I remember seeing that somewhere.


 1000 automatically to Black.

3000+ choice of color.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t526153.html#post2907873


----------



## bradyvictor185 (Sep 17, 2015)

tfalk said:


> Pretty sure you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color? Can't find it at the moment but I remember seeing that somewhere.


You mean to say that we should have thousand posts on that forum then we can change color ?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not on a specific forum, I believe you need 1000 posts on the entire forum before you can change your avatar.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tfalk said:


> Not on a specific forum, I believe you need 1000 posts on the entire forum before you can change your avatar.


You don't have the option of changing your shirt color until 3000 posts.

At 1000 posts, your shirt automatically turns black.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

Rodney said:


> Yes, you have to have at least one post before the option shows up.
> 
> After the first post, it takes about an hour for the forum software to automatically add the permissions for you.
> 
> You should be able to add your avatar now



Thanks for this explanation. I was wondering why I couldn't edit my avatar yet lol.


----------



## Rao Shaheryar (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes! you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color . I think 1000 but may be after 3000 post option of changing of shirt color visible.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Rao Shaheryar said:


> Yes! you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color . I think 1000 but may be after 3000 post option of changing of shirt color visible.


That doesn't work any more since they got the new forum format.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rao Shaheryar said:


> Yes! you need at least 1000 posts before you can change the avatar t-shirt color . I think 1000 but may be after 3000 post option of changing of shirt color visible.


Why are you randomly posting this?

We don't have t-shirt colors anymore.


----------

